

Lightspeed Summer Fellowship - kparikh

Earn up to $45,000 this summer to build your startup at Lightspeed!<p>Are you an aspiring entrepreneur looking for more than an internship this summer? How about getting quality time with some of the investors behind companies like Nest, Snapchat, TaskRabbit and GrubHub? Follow in the footsteps of the founders of Pinterest, Pulse and Lark.  Lightspeed Venture Partners’ is now accepting applications for its Summer Fellowship Program.<p>What exactly is Lightspeed’s Fellowship Program?  Think of it like a scholarship - we provide resources, mentorship and guidance so you can spend your summer experiencing what it is like to build a company. Now in its 7th year, the program’s alumni include over 150 fellows, including Ben Silbermann of Pinterest, and a number of successful founders of companies.<p>Each selected team will receive $5,000 per team and $10,000 per team member, mentoring from Lightspeed’s partners, space at Lightspeed’s office in Menlo Park, CA and additional resources to help you make connections and get started. Fellows are under no obligation to Lightspeed and we receive no equity as part of the program.<p>See a short video about the program here: http://bit.ly/VXOsN4<p>Applications are due March 22, 2013.  For more information about the program, past participants and the application check out: http://lsvp.com/summer-fellowships/
======
shail
In today's world when we are already challenging the usefulness of a college
degree, I think its a bit dated way of thinking saying that one member has to
be a student.

No bad thoughts for the fellowship itself, its a noble cause. But I think it
will be better if you remove the college going restriction.

A person who decided to quit his daily job, working on something full-time is
also a student, "a student of life".

Why do we need to have a college registration to prove anything to anyone in
this world.

Sorry for the harsh words but I feel a little anger when a college education
or degree becomes a road block in anything I wish to do.

PS: I completed my education though (not very proud of my education itself,
but few projects I did while there which I would have done anyway.)

------
zachgalant
I did this program a couple years ago, and it was an incredible experience. It
was amazing getting to meet the partners at Lightspeed.

Also, getting to work in the Lightspeed office was pretty awesome. It's a
fantastic opportunity if you're interested in trying out what it's like to
start a company, not to mention getting the no-strings-attached money.

I highly recommend applying.

------
dgunn
I love that kparikh, wittman1984, and pmichailidis show up every year or so to
submit and comment on the Lightspeed announcement and then disappear. I
understand what they're doing it and I guess it's fine. I just find it very
funny.

------
jlm382
This is a pretty good program. I went through this back in the summer of 2009
and there were no strings attached. The Lightspeed partners were fun to work
with, and we got to meet a lot of other super smart founders.

------
wittman1984
Participated in 2012. Great program, super entrepreneur friendly. You run your
own show and Lighstspeed does whatever they can to open doors for you and
mentor you along the way.

------
pmichailidis
Participated in 2010, Raised that same summer, exited 2012...awesome
program!!!

------
EdwardSegel
awesome program. genuinely altruistic, maturely hands-off, and exciting
program. very fortunate to have been part of it.

